# agility is something for everyone to consider



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Once you have trained your dog in basic obedience and you can rely on him/her to stay near you and come to you when called, you could consider agility training as a fun hobby to do together.

Yesterday, Shama and I attended our first agility class in months. We had barely practiced since our last class, but Shama was a rock star!

She did jump, tunnel, jump, tunnel, then I threw her chicken-stuffed toy. Then she did a six-pole weave, jump, tunnel, three-jump serpentine (which is three jumps in a parallel line where the dog jumps toward you on one, away from you on the next, then toward you on the third), tunnel, jump, tunnel. Then she got her toy again. That was her first run of the night, and she took every obstacle! I was so happy!

Our instructor wanted us to "work out our cobwebs," and he'll get out the contact obstacles (some combination of teeter, table, A-frame, dog walk) next week.

Here's a link to some videos of Shama running agility.

There are many other Havanese running agility videos in this forum. Some teams (notably Karmar and Nino) are quite accomplished. Shama and I aren't the most talented team, but we do have fun.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

That's great!! Looks like so much fun! I have a place like that near me and would love to try that one day if I can!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Shama!!! So glad to hear you are back in the ring again!!! Unfortunately, because of my risk factors, it's unlikely I'll be back in classes until there is a vaccine.  I started doing some privates with my obedience trainer a while ago since I have my own outdoor obedience ring, but unfortunately, she just had to have major surgery yesterday, so no lessons for the rest of the summer, I don't think.

That doesn't mean we aren't training, but it IS nice to have lessons to keep us on track!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I can’t wait to start agility training with Denver! 
Then I will probably investigate agility with Keeper, though I might put him in Rally and nosework instead.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

ShamaMama said:


> Once you have trained your dog in basic obedience and you can rely on him/her to stay near you and come to you when called, you could consider agility training as a fun hobby to do together.
> 
> Yesterday, Shama and I attended our first agility class in months. We had barely practiced since our last class, but Shama was a rock star!
> 
> ...


Oh wow, this looks so fun! I want to try this!


----------



## cinquecento (Apr 23, 2020)

What fun!! Great way to bond and use up some energy! She’s just so cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> I can't wait to start agility training with Denver!
> Then I will probably investigate agility with Keeper, though I might put him in Rally and nosework instead.


There is no reason not to try it all! And remember, as ShamaMama said, the dog MUST have basic obedience under their belt, and be over a year old before starting agility, so you have time to try some obedience stuff first anyway!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Yup, Denver has 4 more classes to attend before we start on agility with him now that he's just over a year. 
Keeper hasn't even started puppy classes since they're not available yet here.  We are working on things at home so he can be a rockstar when we get there... lol. Keeper uses his nose SO MUCH, so I think not doing nosework would be a disservice to him.  Agility would definitely wait for that year mark, and maybe not even then .. he is on springs, but he doesn't have much for speed. LOL. Which is why I am leaning more towards Rally with him.


----------



## kerrilea (Mar 15, 2019)

FUN!!! ShamaMama, may I ask what the special chicken stuffed toy is? I’m always looking for a high reward item for Chuy.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

An agility classmate had a fleece toy that was a foot-long braid at one end and a sort of pocket at the other end that treats could be jammed into, and I thought that could be good for Shama, so I asked her to pick up one for me at her next show or trial (wherever she could get it). I don't know exactly where she got it, and it's not commercially made. It looks like this but also has a braid.


----------



## kerrilea (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

